# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  الإعتداء علي الأموال (خيانة الأمانة)

## فداء نصار

خيانة الأمانة
اولاً . الشروط المفترضه في خياتة الأمانه : 
1- تسلم الجانى مالا علي سبيل الأمانة  علي عكس النصب فإن تسليم المال يكون نتيجه إجراميه وليس شرط مسبق .

2 - أن يكون إستلام المال علي سبيل الأمانهس- متي يكون إستلام المال علي سبيل الامانه ؟
1-  بمقتضي عقد 
2- بمقتضي حكم
3- بمقتضي نص في القانون
أولاً . بمقتضي عقد : حدد المشرع العقود التي تكون خيانة أمانة علي سبيل الحصر:
1- عقد الوديعه : هو عقد بمقتضاه يلتزم شخص بالحفاظ علي الشئ . مثال ذلك   ما يودعه العميل من نقود في حسابه الجاري بأحد البنوك  .
2- عقد العاريه . ويقصد به الإستعاره  ويلزم غي محل العاريه ان يكون غير قابل للاستهلاك بحسب الاستخدام العادى له (كالسيارات والكتب والملابس) 
3- عقد الوكاله : هو عقد بمقتضاه يلتزم الوكيل  بأن يقوم بعمل لحساب الموكل .
4- عقد الإيجاره : عقد يلتزم  بمقتضاه المؤجر أن يمكن المستاجر من الانتفاع بشئ معين مدة معينه لقاء أجر معلوم  .   ويقصد به إيجار المنقولات وليس العقارات  . 
ومثال ذلك : أن يختلس مستأجر السياره شيئا من محتوياتها أو يبدده .
5-عقد الرهن . ويقصد به الرهن الحيازي وهو الذى يرد علي المنقولات  وليس الرهن التأميني . والمرتهن في الرهن الحيازي يكون ملتزماً برد الشئ المرهون الي الراهن بعد أن يستوفي كامل حقه  فإذا هو إختلسه لنفسه او بدده او تصرف فيه تصرف المالك في ملكه أعتبر خائنا للامانه
ثانيا . بمقتضي حكم .  مثل الوصي علي مال الصغير .
ثالثا . بمقتضي نص القانون . مثال : ولي أمر الطفل . 

                            أركان خيانة الأمانه 

ركن مادي                                     2- ركن معنوى 
أولا . الركن المادي : يتمثل في أحد نشاطين إما ان يكون بإختلاس المال أو بالتبديد .
الإختلاس . يكون بتغيير النيه من الأمين علي المال إلي المالك . 
كيف يتبين الإختلاس . برفض الأمين رد المال إلي صاحبه .
التبديد . هو أن يقوم الشخص ببيع المال أو رهنه .
ثانياً . الركن المعنوى : جريمة خيانة الأمانه من الجرائم العمدية ويتمثل الركن المعنوى في القصد الجنائي  . أي بتوافر عنصرى العلم والإرادة .

----------

